# Pistol Grip Ball Head - Advice / Experience



## blaydese (Jan 27, 2013)

*¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪ Hello, and looking for some help with Pistol Grip Ball Heads ¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪¸¸.•*¨*• *


I search CR for "Pistol Grip Ball Head: 
and only a handful of threads came up. :-\

My questions are:

1) Do you own a Pistol Grip Ball Head; If so what 
brand & Model / any experience, good bad, etc using one?

2) From the links below, any advice / alternatives? 

Vanguard GH-100 Pistol Grip Ball Head

Manfrotto 322RC2 Joystick Head Short

Manfrotto 324RC2 Joystick Head with Quick Release (Black)

Slik AF2100 Pistol Grip Head with Quick Release

Sunpak 620-PISTOLGRPQR Tripod, Ball Head

Thanks in advance ! 

Peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Jan 28, 2013)

Really? Not a single reply?

Awe crap  :-\

peace. :-[


----------



## yablonsky (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a Bilora 1157 Professional.
It is very usefull for taking videos and cheap.
I can recommend that one.


----------



## realjo (Jan 28, 2013)

yablonsky said:


> I have a Bilora 1157 Professional.



I'm also using this one and it is great for that price. I can recommend it, too.


----------



## pj1974 (Jan 28, 2013)

Last year I bought a second hand Manfrotto #3265 (it also says #222 on the grip, and "Made in Italy").
Mine is a bit like the 322RC2, but the camera sits on top of the grip handle (rather than on the side of it).

I got it for a great price, and I used it a bit in person before I bought it (from Gumtree, the Australia free online selling / buying community). So I was happy with that, as it works well and the price was much less than new. It sits on my tripod which I bought about 1.5 years before.

The main reason I wanted to get a ball-head was for macros and 'the quick release possibility'. It complements my existing 3-way Manfrotto head very well. 

Hope you'll get a good outcome with your decision and purchase.

Paul


----------



## blaydese (Jan 29, 2013)

yablonsky said:


> I have a Bilora 1157 Professional.
> It is very usefull for taking videos and cheap.
> I can recommend that one.



yablonsky, thanks, but they don't sell that in the USA and I don't feel comfortable purchasing it in foreign currency. 



realjo said:


> I'm also using this one and it is great for that price. I can recommend it, too.



Gosh, that grip looks a lot like the other ones I listed. So maybe I'll just have to take this one on myself.
I appreciate the feedback / advice. 




pj1974 said:


> Last year I bought a second hand Manfrotto #3265 (it also says #222 on the grip, and "Made in Italy").
> Mine is a bit like the 322RC2, but the camera sits on top of the grip handle (rather than on the side of it).
> 
> I got it for a great price, and I used it a bit in person before I bought it (from Gumtree, the Australia free online selling / buying community). So I was happy with that, as it works well and the price was much less than new. It sits on my tripod which I bought about 1.5 years before.
> ...



Paul,

Thanks, that is what I'm looking for as well, versatility and quick release as a byproduct. However, I have a heavy set-up, batery pack, mic, brackets, lens, etc. etc. I think it's be too much for that type.

I'll keep researching, and post what I get with a review.

Thanks,
Peace! 8)


----------



## charlesa (Jan 29, 2013)

I have the Manfrotto RC322 pistol grip, but although it fits the bill, with time the friction control starts deteriorating. Better invest a bit more and get a proper head from the beginning if you are serious about your photography.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 29, 2013)

The older Manfroto Pistol Grips were noted for having a lot of play, particularly the vertical ones. I had two of them, both with the same problem. The horizontal grips did it as well, I had one.
I have mine bolted to a light table and find it handy for product shots. Worthless for a tripod or big lens.
Finally, I spent the extra $$ on the new model, it does not have play, but it takes a tight squeeze to release it, and since I have carpal tunnel, its not the easiest thing for me to do.
If you buy one, buy one that can be returned if you do not like it.


----------

